# CodenameDroid vs AOKP



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Pros and Cons?


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

More support from AOKP. I've tried to get ahold of codenamedroid on here, twitter, and google + but he doesn't respond. On the other hand I can talk to Roman almost anytime I want via twitter and Google + . He great about responding back


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Agreed, so many people adding mods and features already built in that some mods aren't even needed. It's the best choice for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## drawmonster (Dec 27, 2011)

I've tried them all. AOKP is my favorite. Smooth, fast, and awesome support and updates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Both are awesome...try them both. It's really just a personal preference. Especially considering you can use whichever kernal you choose.


----------



## bicycleray (Aug 27, 2011)

I tried both but nfl mobile wouldn't work on codename because it wouldn't verify the verizon log in app so I had to go back to aokp

Swyped from my Nexus!


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

I use aokp. More proven rom and dev. I have no clue who codenamedroid is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

CodenameDroid is an amazing rom. So is AOKP. But, between the two, I've had a far better experience on Codename thus far. Better battery life, smoother, faster and all the way around seems to be far more stable. Running Franco's newest with it and couldn't be happier.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> CodenameDroid is an amazing rom. So is AOKP. But, between the two, I've had a far better experience on Codename thus far. Better battery life, smoother, faster and all the way around seems to be far more stable. Running Franco's newest with it and couldn't be happier.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


 same here 2 1/2 hours and I'm at 90% that's awesome

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kk4df (Jul 2, 2011)

I tried Codename yesterday for a brief while, but came back within hours to AOKP. It just feels like home. AOKP with LeanKernel 1.5.0 gives great battery life, and has been very stable for me.


----------



## locobananas (Dec 28, 2011)

I was just about to try AOKP when Codename dropped and I decided to try Codename first. I've been very happy w/ it, but I'm considering trying AOKP since I've heard so much about it.


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm betting there's not much of a difference between the two.


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

This is true, especially since Codename pretty much kanged almost every single feature from AOKP.

But hey... At least he credited roman!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

phooky said:


> This is true, especially since Codename pretty much kanged almost every single feature from AOKP.
> 
> But hey... At least he credited roman!


You should go read DT's (creator of AXIOM) statement for why he left. He makes some very valid points on creating and developing using open source code and "kanging" as well as the community at large and its seemingly vicious nature.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

jhankg said:


> I'm betting there's not much of a difference between the two.


You are probably right. But, because of the extra customisation features of Codename, AOKP seems like a step back for me. I've used and enjoyed both roms but I'm sticking with Codename for now. I think this also goes into the debate of certain roms and kernels behave differently on each phone and the the user experience will vary greatly as a result. I have noticed a lot of people running Codename with Franco kernel and getting great reviews. That's what I'm running and its been fantastic for me.


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I tried both this AM and couldn't get YouTube to work properly so I went back to Axi0m2.4.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

YouTube seems to be an app issue as I had problems this morning and never have before and there have been reports of people on stock also having issues.

I am on neither right now but thinking of trying one, does AOKP have the auto brightness settings that you can modify? I really like being able to set these myself. Thanks


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

YouTube is on the apps end. I'm stock and it is messed up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

bicycleray said:


> I tried both but nfl mobile wouldn't work on codename because it wouldn't verify the verizon log in app so I had to go back to aokp


That is fixed in the latest release, Codename 4.0.3.

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I am on AOKP M2....was using Franco's Kernel's but wanted to try for better battery life...switched to Faux's Kernel and I think I achieved my goal. I can't notice any speed difference between the 2 kernels and how the phone performs....but I do get much better benchmarks scores on Quadrant, Antutu, and CF Bench when running Franco's kernels....

I don't know....I feel like I am trying to make myself not like Faux's kernel to switch back to Franco....but I think Faux is on to something with this whole FIOPS thing....I don't know...I will post some screen shots but I have had very little use on my phone today....3.5 hours with 76% remaining....screen on 37%...what do you think....should I switch back to Franco?


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

AOKP for me. Tried out Codename for a little but I liked AOKP better overall so I switched back.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

CZonin said:


> AOKP for me. Tried out Codename for a little but I liked AOKP better overall so I switched back.


Same here. It's hard to beat the Pink Unicorn.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

It is very possible I am wrong about some of these things but in my experience these rom are very similar in that they are both very customizable and both very smooth. Here are some of the major differences I saw in the short time I used AOKP. I may have missed things and been wrong.

CNA [I prefer CNA]
Can remove search bar
NFL app is broken.
Better battery life with IMO kernel
Can adjust number of launcher screens.
Can "setCPU" without setCPU.

AOKP
Settings button in notification bar is dual purpose (long press for settings or tap for notification bar toggles [and well done ones at that!] this is also switchable]
Has pink unicorns... everywhere.







''
NFL and Verizon apps can be fixed.
Can adjust LED color with hex color codes.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

In the land of the pink unicorns anything is possible


----------



## kk4df (Jul 2, 2011)

CZonin said:


> AOKP for me. Tried out Codename for a little but I liked AOKP better overall so I switched back.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

AOKP.


----------



## Marshall33 (Nov 23, 2011)

Im sure its my insecurity but I just can't handle the pink rainbow unicorns...lol! In all honesty I've run both and honestly I don't see a lot of difference. Running CND now

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

GqSkrub said:


> It is very possible I am wrong about some of these things but in my experience these rom are very similar in that they are both very customizable and both very smooth. Here are some of the major differences I saw in the short time I used AOKP. I may have missed things and been wrong.
> 
> CNA [I prefer CNA]
> Can remove search bar
> ...


After 3 pages of reading I think this is the first useful post.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> You should go read DT's (creator of AXIOM) statement for why he left. He makes some very valid points on creating and developing using open source code and "kanging" as well as the community at large and its seemingly vicious nature.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


As you someone who doesn't create anything I find it funny that you have such a strong opinion on something you really know nothing about&#8230;


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

for codename droid i like the custom launcher on it. It has a nice animation screen animation thats like honeycomb tablets but i like the toggles in the menu on AOPK. the rest of the features are pretty similar. AOPK also has a powersaver setting where you can make it so it goes off 4g when you turn off the screen etc.

personally im going to use AOPK until CND updates the toggles.

iv been using the latest experimental leankernel with good results but im trying out franko nightly right now


----------



## striker1553 (Jan 7, 2012)

Kejar31 said:


> As you*'re* someone who doesn't create anything*,* I find it funny that you have such a strong opinion on something you really know nothing about&#8230; *This leads to what? Blank space? Added quip?*


lol. What's wrong with his oversight or opinion? I also fixed your grammar by the way.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

striker1553 said:


> lol. What's wrong with his oversight or opinion? I also fixed your grammar by the way.


What I read lead to a little rant on Twitter... I will copy and past that here if you are interested in the details as to what I see wrong with Kanging. note: grammer will not be fixed by me









Quote 1



> Why do so many people (IE non developers and themers) suddenly think that there is nothing wrong with kanging other peoples work? If everyone just kangs you and takes all the glory for what you accomplished without providing anything in return, then why do anything at all?​


Quote 2

​


> I find no issue with it as long as they submit their changes back to the original source. and actually provide something other than just a flat out Kang.. It's the leachers that bother me.. People who do nothing other than steal other peoples hard work and release as is without real changes. Its one thing to work together as a community its another to take advantage of that community for self interest! "@​emericanx
> 
> : ​@kejar31
> 
> that is a valid point. I'm still new to everything and personally thought everyone shared as long as credit was given...."​


Quote 3



> I can tell you that most of the groups who develop for the Nexus work together in the spirit of OS.. When we share or use one another's work (if possible) we have the decency to try and reach out and talk to one another about doing so first! It's one of the simple unsaid rules that most quality devs try to live by.​
> But when people basically outright steal everything that everyone does without so much as attempting to reach out to any of the developers they are stealing from, then overall doesn't really provide anything new or unique (other than bundling everyone's work).. I have serious reserve for that group or project. ​
> Above and beyond that.. When they take peoples work that is not even released yet by cherry picking someone's github and release it without asking permission and release it before the actual dev who made it does so.. Well that just out right disgusts me!​


The reality is.. If the people who actually do the work get no recognition for that work or that recognition is seriously minimized (down to just a small quote in a thread) Why would anyone with real talent provide their time to this community?

It may seem cool to have a super ROM with everyone's work thrown together... But what if there is no ones work to kang anymore? what happens then?

Support the real devs who create the work you are using.. Not someone who throws it together


----------



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

Well put kejar31, I think its b*llsh*t roman had to rush a release last night just so he could get his hard work out before cnd released a update with romans stuff.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running
A.O.K.P.


----------



## realmike (Dec 23, 2011)

> Support the real devs who create the work you are using.. Not someone who throws it together


We would like to do so, but how do we know for sure? Speaking strictly for myself, I can't tell. There are a lot of vague references, but nothing concrete the average person can use.

Since you are the one speaking up, would you give guidelines? It doesn't have to be on this site. It can be on a blog.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

xlxfoxxlx said:


> Well put kejar31, I think its b*llsh*t roman had to rush a release last night just so he could get his hard work out before cnd released a update with romans stuff.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running
> A.O.K.P.


+1


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

realmike said:


> We would like to do so, but how do we know for sure? Speaking strictly for myself, I can't tell. There are a lot of vague references, but nothing concrete the average person can use.
> 
> Since you are the one speaking up, would you give guidelines? It doesn't have to be on this site. It can be on a blog.


Kangers will be called out.. Thats the only valid way I know to let people know.. Its also why people paint the devs as vicious mean people :/


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

xlxfoxxlx said:


> Well put kejar31, I think its b*llsh*t roman had to rush a release last night just so he could get his hard work out before cnd released a update with romans stuff.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running
> A.O.K.P.


+3

I thought you could only use others work if you got permission from them. I thought it was pretty funny that codenamedroid had the same deep sleep issues that AOKP has right now...


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

xlxfoxxlx said:


> Well put kejar31, I think its b*llsh*t roman had to rush a release last night just so he could get his hard work out before cnd released a update with romans stuff.


Reminds me of the Bl*ckdr*id era when you could always expect Bl*ckdr*id to oh-so-conveniently come out with a ""new"" release anytime Pete or CM had something new to release.


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

I will not support CND. I will not support anyone who does mashup style roms. I would hope that once the entire Rootz crew gets back from CES that something gets done about CND. It is not the way the community should work together. IMO if CND thinks so highly of the AOKP team, he should have asked to help with their build and add his ideas to their ROM.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's an idea to put a stop to unauthorized kanging

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15121-dev-authorized-kanging-idea-for-rootzwiki/page__p__382692#entry382692


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I see a little dry kindling lying around and there have been a few sparks already. Remember - this is a discussion of the functionality similarities and differences between two ROMs, not an overarching discussion of the ROM / dev culture. The ROM / developer culture discussion absolutely needs to be had, and needs to be ongoing, but this thread is probably not the place for it.

If you feel someone has been unattributed or mis-attributed in some capacity or that a developer is abusing the good faith nature of the dev community then click the appropriate "Report Post" button and let us know. We have site staff that handles this so you don't have to.


----------



## OMJ (Jul 1, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> You should go read DT's (creator of AXIOM) statement for why he left. He makes some very valid points on creating and developing using open source code and "kanging" as well as the community at large and its seemingly vicious nature.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


There's a big difference between mixing in a few borrowed features with original code and kanging every single thing someone does. Codename android seems to be the latter.

AOKP all the way. I don't even see why this is a conversation. Use a the rom that's written by a guy that actually knows how to code original features and not just kang.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Open source is like making canvases and painting supplies available to all. Kanging is like someone sitting next to you and copying your painting brushstroke by brushstroke, then maybe adding a mark here or there and passing it off as your own work. If a kanger is really nasty he might copy someone's code from his git and try to rush it to the community first so it'll look like the original artist actually copied the kanger's work! Technically, no laws are broken but such a practice is morally disgusting. The worst part is that many end-users flash the kanged work, having no idea what really happened behind the scenes. They'll flash the kanged ROM, swear by it, and flame you if you dare expose "their" dev for kanging your work, even if you provide proof (on the other hand, if you're gonna call out someone in public for kanging, you'd better provide indisputable evidence - I learned that the hard way). Ultimately, when blatant kanging occurs, your best option is to report it to a mod, who will hopefully address the issue.

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Now about the pink unicorns... There are two instances where I saw one and both can easily be remedied: flash a custom bootanimation (I personally recommend Jaekar99's work) and set a wallpaper of your choice. The unicorn in the settings menu is merely a white silhouette so that doesn't count









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

AOKP for sure. Support the guy actually doing the work.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> Reminds me of the Bl*ckdr*id era when you could always expect Bl*ckdr*id to oh-so-conveniently come out with a ""new"" release anytime Pete or CM had something new to release.


Which device was that? I had never heard of Bl*ckdr*id before.

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> Which device was that? I had never heard of Bl*ckdr*id before.


Not wanting to change the thread topic...but just to respond to this question: Droid, Incredible, Evo, NookColor, G2, Nexus One, Nexus S, Desire (GSM/CDMA), myTouch 4g ... and I believe others.


----------



## binger (Dec 31, 2011)

I like *pink*.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

xlxfoxxlx said:


> Well put kejar31, I think its b*llsh*t roman had to rush a release last night just so he could get his hard work out before cnd released a update with romans stuff.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running
> A.O.K.P.


You are exactly right. There is no reason that a developer should have to rush a release so another dev does not kang it first.

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

On codename my battery drains a mile a min

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Never had this before on this phone

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> Not wanting to change the thread topic...but just to respond to this question: Droid, Incredible, Evo, NookColor, G2, Nexus One, Nexus S, Desire (GSM/CDMA), myTouch 4g ... and I believe others.


Okthx








Back on topic: I think those of you who are familiar with sbrissen's work on the Fascinate will appreciate AOKP for introducing similar features to ICS-ville. I especially like the navigation bar features and the notification pulldown features, and being able to name my own "carrier"









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Now its time for me to put in my Andy rooney 2 cents..

After dumping my Droid X for the Nexus I noticed a bit of a shift of attitudes in a very short period of time and its a bit disheartening.

From an end user perspective, I could give a crap where the code comes from, as long as full props are given, and nothing is passed off as being original.
Many devs add their own personal touches or themes to roms that I could care less about.
What happens is that there will be 5 roms out at 1 time with all different features,

Whats the big deal if someone takes all those features, as ingredients to a new rom and gives it a new name? *Caveat* If they GIVE FULL AND DUE CREDIT.

I feel for some of the themers, if anyone should be annoyed with not getting credit I would think it would be those guys, who will sit there and tediously build 200 battery % images 1 by 1.

Look at the gaming world, Take 2 games, Fruit Ninja and Fruit slice. Do you see those 2 Devs acting like bitches about it and airing their dirty laundry on some forum? talk about RIPOFF? Holy crap.

How about we all take a step back and look at this.. Everyone's acting moaning and complaining worse then Apple people.....

CM is right around the corner, once official nightlys start rollin, then what will everyone moan about?

If anything this type of thing even if credit is given should just be a vehicle, to plant seeds to build amazing code, Not fight.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Deathshead said:


> Now its time for me to put in my Andy rooney 2 cents..
> 
> After dumping my Droid X for the Nexus I noticed a bit of a shift of attitudes in a very short period of time and its a bit disheartening.
> 
> ...


People will always find something to complain about unfortunately









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> Never had this before on this phone
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


Alright everyone let's get back on topic or else the thread will be closed...

Check this out, AOKP build 15 with IMO


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

only thing better about codename is the tablet-style transitions with the launcher...any 3rd party launchers available to get that? Nova doesn't have it, neither does trebuchet i dont think

nevermind, trebuchet has that effect built in to it's options...AOKP all the way!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

This thread is about 1 outburst away from being locked. Stick to the topic and keep it clean!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

AOKP because it rhymes with AOTP which is one of my favorite rap groups. The real question is what kernel. So many to choose.

side note: Mustang, your not my father! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> AOKP because it rhymes with AOTP which is one of my favorite rap groups. The real question is what kernel. So many to choose.
> 
> side note: Mustang, your not my father! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I might be







lol and Faux 0.0.9 FTW!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> ....Faux 0.0.9 FTW!


That.


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Which faux, ultimate or regular m?


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That.


Which faux, ultimate or m?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I use mainline.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Pleirosei said:


> I use mainline.


Same


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Same


Yea I have to say this kernel is solid. Yesterday I got 23 hours running it with moderate use, meaning using it when it when I needed to. Check face book from time to time, played music in the car for a total if probably 2 hours, Google talk here and there and probably 2 phone calls. I also down clocked to 1.06 and ran interactive governor with fiops. An excellent kernel by far.

The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Pleirosei said:


> Yea I have to say this kernel is solid. Yesterday I got 23 hours running it with moderate use, meaning using it when it when I needed to. Check face book from time to time, played music in the car for a total if probably 2 hours, Google talk here and there and probably 2 phone calls. I also down clocked to 1.06 and ran interactive governor with fiops. An excellent kernel by far.
> 
> The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


Screen on time pics or it didn't happen









Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> On codename my battery drains a mile a min
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


I blame zynga.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm running Codename 1.1.1, Franco12 kernel, and getting amazing battery life. 13hours 40 mins and still at 53% battery with moderate use. Couple phone calls, about 45 mins on the net. Best Rom Kernel combo I have had yet!


----------



## chattab0x (Jul 25, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> I blame zynga.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Screen on time pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


I uploaded screen shot through the app. Guess it didn't load properly. I'll try again. Let me know if it doesn't show properly

The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Screen on time pics or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh screen on time pics. bleh, i'll be sure to post that next time i do one


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Codename credits romanbb for lots of his rom. Romanbb does not credit codename for anything in his rom. I'll stick with the dev doing his own work. AOKP.


----------



## svan71 (Sep 20, 2011)

My wife laughed at me...All my friends are men I just cant explain the pink unicorn nor do I wish to try.... CNA for me ...its a straight thing


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

svan71 said:


> My wife laughed at me...All my friends are men I just cant explain the pink unicorn nor do I wish to try.... CNA for me ...its a straight thing


Just switch the boot animation problem solved


----------



## sonnydroid (Dec 20, 2011)

svan71 said:


> My wife laughed at me...All my friends are men I just cant explain the pink unicorn nor do I wish to try.... CNA for me ...its a straight thing


Whaaaaat?!
That's the best part of the ROM!! Lol jkjk.
No, but yea, AOKP is pretty sweet. My favorite ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckenfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

What is the pink unicorn about anyway? Love the rom....had to change the boot animation though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hurld (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, I tried it for about ten minutes then went back to codename. I couldn't get passed the pink unicorn thing either, I know that I could change the boot animation, but wouldn't that be like pulling a pair of jeans over my thong?! Lmao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

chuckenfoot said:


> What is the pink unicorn about anyway? Love the rom....had to change the boot animation though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You guys need to lighten up haha









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

hurld said:


> Yeah, I tried it for about ten minutes then went back to codename. I couldn't get passed the pink unicorn thing either, I know that I could change the boot animation, but wouldn't that be like pulling a pair of jeans over my thong?! Lmao
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No, it's like taking off the thong and putting on boxers (or briefs, whatever suits your comfort).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I prefer a dev who does all his own work and releases new features and fixes himself. Instead of waiting for a few devs to do it for him, then making a clusterf**k of everyone else's work. I'll stick with AOKP.


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the pink unicorn thing is supposed to be a joke, but AOKP is my daily driver at the moment and the boot animation is the first thing to go.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

AOKP just seems to run better for me. I loved CNA and didn't want to try anything else but when I finally tried AOKP milestone 2 I literally said to myself "ahh... this is how my phone should run" and I had been at 1.35 on CNA and I'm back at 1.2 with AOKP.

Very happy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

For me it really boils down to changelogs. If you notice devs thanking Roman a dozen times on every changelog than why not run the rom he makes? Bound to be great wouldn't you say.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ryezen (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn, now you guys have me thinking of switching to AOKP, but I don't want to do another total wipe... Running CNA 1.1.4 atm.


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

i realize that CNA doesn t have a whole lot of work that is his own design but, I think it runs pretty well, plus I like having the best of everything. You do have to give props to roman for all his original work. Both of them are better than mine, so I can t say much.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've tried most if not all and I go back to cnd with gsx theme and Franco's kernel and its money but its only my opinion like the toggles and also the fact that you could change the name from the lock screen and pull down to what ever you want


----------



## Ryezen (Jun 18, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> I've tried most if not all and I go back to cnd with gsx theme and Franco's kernel and its money but its only my opinion like the toggles and also the fact that you could change the name from the lock screen and pull down to what ever you want


Holy run-on sentence, Batman!


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I've used both. Both run great, but AOKP Milestone 2 runs as smooth as butter, and I can't help but feel that I would much rather run a ROM that is created by the Dev himself (for the most part). No offense to the people associated with CNA or anything, just my 2 cents. I'm also looking to try out GummyNex and RootzBoat sometime, but probably not until a few weeks from now when updates slow down and more stable builds are released. By then, however, AOKP may have a Milestone 3 stable version out. If that's the case, I think AOKP will take the cake hands down from what I've seen so far (i.e., reading threads/responses/feedback).


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Ryezen said:


> Holy run-on sentence, Batman!


Lmao


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> What I read lead to a little rant on Twitter... I will copy and past that here if you are interested in the details as to what I see wrong with Kanging. note: grammer will not be fixed by me
> 
> Quote 1
> 
> ...




I run the ROM I like best. Simple Period.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk​


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> For me it really boils down to changelogs. If you notice devs thanking Roman a dozen times on every changelog than why not run the rom he makes? Bound to be great wouldn't you say.


I tried his and liked it. Like CNA better... don't sit around reading change logs... I use my phone! Not looking for a dev buddy...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## redoregon (Jan 1, 2012)

I've run both now. 1.1.4 and milestone 2. If you want to be nonpolitical and avoid choosing based on pissing contests, both run smoothly and battery life is good on both. AOKP has a lot more options in the setup which is kinda neat. It's really a case of try both, for at least a few days, and see what you like better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## realmike (Dec 23, 2011)

AOKP, especially now that I am better informed. Stock kernel on the ROM is the most stable. Franco's kernel always has random reboots on my phone.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> Lmao


lol my bad guys too many thoughts


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

ronnieruff said:


> I tried his and liked it. Like CNA better... don't sit around reading change logs... I use my phone! Not looking for a dev buddy...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Totally agree, it's all a matter of preferences. For me the opposite is true and aokp won my favor via performance and options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

Do you have a link to that. Would like to read. thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kappo9000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> Kangers will be called out.. Thats the only valid way I know to let people know.. Its also why people paint the devs as vicious mean people :/


As someone who creates a different kind of software, you entirely miss the point of open source software.


----------



## jmlenz (Jan 23, 2012)

Flashed the most recent codename ROM and played with it a few hours. No likey... went straight to AOKP19. With codename I had lockscreen problems, lag and had a lock up/battery pull in those couple hours. IMO, overall didn't have the polish AOKP has. My favorite ROM prior to AOKP had been Axiom 2.4 but since the developer stopped updates it was time to move on. In codenames defense though its pretty new so maybe give it some time to mature and work out the bugs >


----------



## redoregon (Jan 1, 2012)

kappo9000 said:


> As someone who creates a different kind of software, you entirely miss the point of open source software.


EXACTLY!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

